# diff between ports with emulation and non-emulation



## alie (Feb 22, 2009)

is there anyway to differentiate between ports under emulation and non-under emulation before we installed it ? is there any script to do it ?

Thanks
Alie


----------



## hydra (Feb 22, 2009)

You can usually grep some 'linux' words from the Makefile


----------



## crsd (Feb 22, 2009)

`make all-depends-list` could be helpful too.


----------

